# Hello from Spain!!!



## Glam_girl20 (Mar 8, 2007)

Hello girls!! I love this web!It's great! and your make up looks are great too!! I'm learning a lot about make up and your language, for me is very difficult to write in english, I can't to express all that I want to say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  but I'm going to try it. Lot of thanks for read me.


----------



## Ciara (Mar 8, 2007)

Hola!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   y bienvenido.

you practice your english while i practice my spanish...hehehe.
you'll love it here.  i've learned so much since i joined.


----------



## Glam_girl20 (Mar 8, 2007)

Muchas grácias!! I can help you with spanish if you want. I need practise my english a lot, there's a lot of time that I don't practise it. Lots of thanks!!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 10, 2007)

wow ur english seems perfect hon...no worries we all have a common language
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 MAC MAC MAC MAC
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard!! I'm new here too and Ive found posters on this site to be very nice and helpful!! You'll love it!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Mar 15, 2007)

Glad to have you join us!

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## Holly (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## caffn8me (Mar 15, 2007)

Welcome aboard - we have lots of wonderful members from Spain here already


----------



## Glam_girl20 (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank you!!


----------



## Georgia Skyy (Mar 16, 2007)

*Aloha....*

*Hello everyone!!! *nervous laugh*

its currently 12:44am, March 16, 2007...I have an 8am meeting, and here I am!

I JUST found this site...and as a MAC addict, what's a girl to do?!





I'm so excited, I want to share and show you soooo much stuff!

Ahhh. Where do I begin.

Aloha.

Georgia.Skyy
*


----------



## *Luna* (Mar 16, 2007)

Hola! Como estas? Mi famila (mis abulos de la familia de mi mama) son de Espana, pero soy de las Estados Unidos. Bienvenidos a Spectra!


----------



## Glam_girl20 (Mar 16, 2007)

Thank you! I like this forum a lot, I'm learnig a lot about make up!!


----------



## Patricia (Mar 16, 2007)

bienvenida, yo también soy española, pero ahora estoy viviendo en austria


----------



## Glam_girl20 (Mar 17, 2007)

De que parte de españa eres Patricia? Me encantaría visitar Austria algún día, debe ser preciosa.


----------



## juli (Mar 18, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Mar 19, 2007)

welcome to Specktra


----------



## Patricia (Mar 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glam_girl20* 

 
_De que parte de españa eres Patricia? Me encantaría visitar Austria algún día, debe ser preciosa._

 

de zaragoza


----------



## Lynda (Mar 20, 2007)

http://nuclearworldaction.com/target.html 



bienvenida...Welcome!!

Yo también soy española, entro a este foro para ver novedades de MAC y look pero no entiendo mucho el ingles!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..


----------



## Dawn (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------

